# Broken Cheese



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I was preparing a cheese sauce this evening and made the mistake of allowing the milk to become overheated. Added the grated cheddar cheese and, bingo, broken sauce. Glumps of cheese in a bath of cheese colored milk. I've had a few similar experiences in the past (fondue, etc.) which resulted in my simply throwing the mess in the garbage and starting over.
This evening I decided to experiment with a solution and, IT WORKED. So I thought I'd share it here.
I simply allowed the milk/cheese mess to cool from its "hot" condition to a temperature closer to that at which I might have originally added the cheese successfully. I then poured the mess into my blender, started on low speed and then immediately to a medium speed. I allowed the machine to run about a minute, then poured out a beautiful sauce.
It's a tip that some of you may have already recorded in your cookbooks. But I had never heard of it before I got the good results I achieved today so I hope this hint helps someone else who may run up against this problem in the future. :lips:


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

That's a great idea. I found i get that problem if i add the cheese too early and stir too much. It sort of coagulates.


----------



## maguire1 (Nov 5, 2006)

thats a good idea, i never looked at it like that. 
another way of doing it is to pass it through a cheese cloth or a sieve much like a broken anglais or hollandaise. then incorporate more cheese, such as your case. that way, if you were to boil it again the proteins wouldn't split so quickly


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Great tip;thanks. I hadn't tried your process but you can be sure that I will file it in my cooking trouble-shooting library.


----------



## meekoct (Sep 12, 2006)

well at least somebody's cheese coagulated today!


----------



## windsortk (Jun 2, 2012)

Split my sauce for the first time in a long time, not concentrating. Food processor worked a treat - thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What you did was emulsufy all the components together. The oils with the water content  like a hollandaise or mayonaise or salad dressing/  Very good and you used your head to figure it out.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you start with a roux?


----------

